# Stumpjumper 94-96???



## lobatt (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello All! 
Last weeked I finally decided to get my bike out of the garage after many years. 
I remember buying my Stumpjumper sometime between maybe 94-96? 
Anyone any ideas which year the bike was released? 

So would my bike be classed as Vintage/Retro???  
Is there a market for old Stumpjumpers out there?  

I've included some pictures. It's in mint condition and working smoothly, never ridden off road, rarely ridden at all. It's been living in my garage for the past maybe 10 years or so. Everything on the bike is original as when bought from the shop, even the tyres are the original ones. The only exception is the grips have been changed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

I have a 1993 Stumpjumper, and i remember a bit about the 1994 line, an from that, i'd say yours is a 1995 or 1996 model, and not earlier. The 1993 rigid steel models were dark metallic red or a weird purple/green fade, and the 1994 models were dun-colored, and had Deore LX parts.

That rear derailleur looks like a 1996, although it might have been the same for '95, i can't remember.

Anyway, the Stumpjumper is a fantastic bike. I don't know if it's old enough to be collectible yet, but it's a great ride 

I think the '95/96 models had suspension adjusted geometry (looks that way from the tall fork) so if you put a nice 80mm fork on there, you'll have a fantastic bike even today. It's a Tange Prestige frame. About the only modern feature it will lack would be rear disc brakes.

Or you could hang it up in your garage for another 10 years and see if it accumulates any more value (or just dust!)


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

if its all stock I would say its a 1995. It has X-Ray grip shift in the clear plastic version which were the early ones. SRAM later changed to a smoked grey clear plastic that was supposedly a bit stronger.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

The serial number will tell the year on bikes from that era.

For instance, the serial number of this bike starts "93 S ..."

(This is from the race yesterday, my 93 stumpjumper m2 fs)


----------



## lobatt (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help!

You were all right about the age of the bike, which goes to show you guys know your stuff! 

I checked the serial number, which confirms it's a 95 Stumpjumper  

Cheers!


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

robinmiller said:


> That rear derailleur looks like a 1996, although it might have been the same for '95, i can't remember.
> 
> I think the '95/96 models had suspension adjusted geometry (looks that way from the tall fork) so if you put a nice 80mm fork on there, you'll have a fantastic bike even today. It's a Tange Prestige frame. About the only modern feature it will lack would be rear disc brakes.


I ride a '95 Stumpjumper as my main mtn bike, this looks like a '95 as well. The model FS (front suspension) model sold in '95 came with a Rock Shox Mag 21 fork, giving it 63mm of travel. I'm still running that fork, and have wondered what it would handle like with a 80mm fork on there.

The bike came with X-ray 800 grip shifters, LX front der, and XT rear der. LX canti brakes, tahoma stem and seatpost (30.4 mm). Specialized seat, handlebar, rims and tires.

Pretty much love this bike!


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

It's okay with an 80, that's what's on that frame I'm riding and I find it just fine in tight twisty singletrack. Frankly I think the old rockshok mag21 were about the best forks ever, and wish they still made them. If yours isn't leaking, keep riding it! Mine leaks.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Question for the Stumpy experts:

What year of Stumpjumper Team was purple with yellow lettering?

In the early- to mid-90s, one of my college roomates had that bike and it was sweet. I had my gray Rockhopper Comp (1991-ish) at the time. The labeling was similar as far at the lettering and also his "Team" and my "Comp" lettering were located on the seat stay.


----------



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

1991 with an XC Pro gruppo. I have the same bike in almost mint condition


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

*I ride a '94 FS*



Vitamin G said:


> I ride a '95 Stumpjumper as my main mtn bike, this looks like a '95 as well. The model FS (front suspension) model sold in '95 came with a Rock Shox Mag 21 fork, giving it 63mm of travel. I'm still running that fork, and have wondered what it would handle like with a 80mm fork on there.
> 
> The bike came with X-ray 800 grip shifters, LX front der, and XT rear der. LX canti brakes, tahoma stem and seatpost (30.4 mm). Specialized seat, handlebar, rims and tires.
> 
> Pretty much love this bike!


Practically the only surviving components have been the frame and the stem.  I swapped out the Judy XC fork for a Marzocchi MX Comp coil fork, with 85mm of travel. The bike remains comfortable, competent, and stable. In retrospect, I would get a fork with a lockout or some climbing control.

It is a fantastic steel frame. Takes heaps of abuse, handles great, and is compatible with today's components.


----------



## velokid (Aug 13, 2004)

*Steel Stumpy and S-Works: any difference?*

Was there any difference between the steel S-Works and Stumpjumper frames of the early- to mid-90s? The 95 Specialized catalog says the steel Stumpjumper used Tange Prestige tubes. I thought the S-Works did as well.


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

nutallabrot said:


> 1991 with an XC Pro gruppo. I have the same bike in almost mint condition


I used to have one of them. Light as you like. I defaced mine with silly stuff like anodized alloy bottle cage and stem (ouch) bolts and put a Specialized suspension fork on which ruined the handling. The fork was the one with machined lower legs. Can anyone remember what they were called? Then it was stolen from my flat while my flatmate slept in the next room. Lovely frame. In the shop where I worked there were rumours that they were built in the same factory in Japan as Ritcheys of that era. Anyone know if that was true or not?

Can you post some pictures?

Cheers
Gary


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

moonter said:


> I used to have one of them. Light as you like. I defaced mine with silly stuff like anodized alloy bottle cage and stem (ouch) bolts and put a Specialized suspension fork on which ruined the handling. The fork was the one with machined lower legs. Can anyone remember what they were called? Then it was stolen from my flat while my flatmate slept in the next room. Lovely frame. In the shop where I worked there were rumours that they were built in the same factory in Japan as Ritcheys of that era. Anyone know if that was true or not?
> 
> Can you post some pictures?
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the Specialized Future Shocks? I had one on a ParkPre Hammer. The shock that I had was essentially a Mag-10 in disguise.

I'll try to get a photo of my '95 Stumpjumper in the next couple of days. It's pretty modified from stock, although I have most of the original components still in my basement.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

velokid said:


> Was there any difference between the steel S-Works and Stumpjumper frames of the early- to mid-90s? The 95 Specialized catalog says the steel Stumpjumper used Tange Prestige tubes. I thought the S-Works did as well.


It was custom butted tubing, so it's possible the S-works was even lighter. The Stumpjumpers were made in Japan - maybe the S-works was US built?


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I would say it is a 96 by looking at those Specialized cranks. The 95 had Shimano cranks. Nice bike. I have a 95 M2, a 98 M2, and a 98 NiTi Stumpy. Good frames indeed.


----------



## Vitamin G (Oct 11, 2004)

moonter said:


> Can you post some pictures?
> 
> Cheers
> Gary











1995 Stumpjumper FS, with Mag 21 Fork.


----------



## steviep (Apr 5, 2006)

That's a 1996 model. Mine is exactly the same - Ser No 95L0960. It came with LX apart from the XT rear mech and the X Ray Gripshifts, Son of Strongarm Comp cranks and Mavic 221 rims. The colour is Indigo Blue.

I say mine's the same but it isn't. Mine's morphed over the years so much that there's nothing original on it bar the bare metal. What's more is that the frame's away for it's third coat of paint and will get new forks, chainset, mechs, stem, bar and saddle.

I'm sure it'll keep going for another 10 years yet!

Thanks for the pictures; I never got around to taking any of my bike in its original state.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*I have a 1994 Stumpjumper, the green one.*



steviep said:


> That's a 1996 model. Mine is exactly the same - Ser No 95L0960. It came with LX apart from the XT rear mech and the X Ray Gripshifts, Son of Strongarm Comp cranks and Mavic 221 rims. The colour is Indigo Blue.
> 
> I say mine's the same but it isn't. Mine's morphed over the years so much that there's nothing original on it bar the bare metal. What's more is that the frame's away for it's third coat of paint and will get new forks, chainset, mechs, stem, bar and saddle.
> 
> ...


Bought it new in 94 and I can remember trying not to annoy the guys at the LBS when I called every day to see if just maybe it was delivered early. I still have the Specialized catalog that I looked at every day for 3 months before finally having enough cash to go buy it. It is hanging in my garage, although all the components are scattered in various boxes and shelves. One of these days I am going to put it back together and ride it.

Brian


----------



## Darth onkey (Jul 20, 2006)

mward said:


> The serial number will tell the year on bikes from that era.
> 
> For instance, the serial number of this bike starts "93 S ..."
> 
> (This is from the race yesterday, my 93 stumpjumper m2 fs)


I was given a puple fade Stumpjumper m2 with yellow lettering. I am trying to pindown the year of the bike. It currently has a delapitaed Manitou fork, but I would like to switch to a rigid fork. I am I looking to put a 80mm? Where can I fine the serial number on my bike?


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Look on the dropout, it's stamped in fairly big obvious numerals. Sounds like a 93 non suspension model.


----------



## Darth onkey (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
I'll check that out when I get home. Any guesses as to what size forks I need on that?


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

You'd need a rigid fork with no suspension correction, since it originally had no suspension.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Yep.. that was the M2 'sister' model to my Prestige version. Rigid, with no suspension correction.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*1994 or '95 had the 1 1/8" steer tube*

I may be wrong but I remember that it was '95, that the 1 1/8" steer tube was used. All others before were 1".


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

SanAnMan said:


> I may be wrong but I remember that it was '95, that the 1 1/8" steer tube was used. All others before were 1".


Yes, you're wrong. My 93 has a 1 1/8" steerer tube.


----------



## Darth onkey (Jul 20, 2006)

*mward You Da Man*

Thanks, nembers were easy to find with your help. Was the guy I got this from an idiot for putting on the Manitou fork?


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Well it depends. In that pic there I'm running an 80mm fork and the bike was designed for what, 45mm of travel? I had a 100mm fork on it once and had it set to sag a little more than usual and frankly it handled fine. You just have to finesse it around more in the turns but it wasn't a chopper like some people would have you believe. Now I'm riding a bike with a 72 deg head angle and that doesn't bother me that much either. Maybe I'm an oaf but it doesn't seem to affect my riding. Our trails are very twisty here too, lots of tight turns. 

If you want suspension, putting a fork on there that'll crank down to 63 mm of travel probably wouldn't make much of a handling difference.


----------



## Metachemical (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got a 95 Stumpjumper FS M2, black with grey. I love this bike, I rode it up until last week when I got a Kona Explosif frame. I put a 80mm fork on it and it was unrideable, or else I would be on it right now. It will make a nice restoration project, as I kept most of the parts that were originally on it.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Interesting, it would appear that 'unrideable' is largely a matter of personal style. I don't find the extra front end height or slacker head tube associated with a longer fork objectionable, I guess others do.


----------



## Metachemical (Jul 24, 2006)

By "unrideable" I mean it could not possibly be riden. The front end pulled side to side, making steering almost impossible.


----------



## Metachemical (Jul 24, 2006)

I find it strange that your 93 will ride fine with an 80mm fork, but my 95 is unrideable? Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*SN Location*

Where are they on the M2 Stumpjumpers? Most of my bikes have them on the bottom of the BB shell, but I don't see it there on my wife's 96 or 97 Stmpy Frame...

FCTi


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Read post #20.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I have always wanted a Stumpjumper and one has come up on my local Craigslist for sale that I can buy for $175. It appears to be the exact same 96 model as shown at the beginning of this post but it has a Rock Shox Judy that is branded as a Future Shock? Is this a decent deal or should I pass?

I was planning to replace the STX brakes and LX shifters with XT m737 stuff (v-brakes). and swap the STX on to another frame I have to sell for around the same price so the bike should be almost free when I get done. Thoughts?


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Dhorn33 said:


> I have always wanted a Stumpjumper and one has come up on my local Craigslist for sale that I can buy for $175. It appears to be the exact same 96 model as shown at the beginning of this post but it has a Rock Shox Judy that is branded as a Future Shock? Is this a decent deal or should I pass?
> 
> I was planning to replace the STX brakes and LX shifters with XT m737 stuff (v-brakes). and swap the STX on to another frame I have to sell for around the same price so the bike should be almost free when I get done. Thoughts?


 price sounds a bit steep.. what's the rest of the component spec? steel or M2?
If it's the carbon fiber judy, you can offload it for a bit of change and get a better fork, assuming it's functional.
more likely that it's the future shock that's a mag20/21... if so, I'd offer a bit less.
IMHO- the m2 is a good rider, if on the stiff side, the steel model has a bit more cache for most of us here, and more comfy for long rides.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

A crappy pic from the ad is below. I don't know if the frame is steel or m2 but it has LX shifter/brake levers, Specialized Cranks, XT rear derailler, STX brakes and that is about all I know from my phone conversation with the owner. I think he bought it new and doesn't know much about it but claims to have paid $1700 for it new but I think that is a bit of an exageration. More thoughts?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If it's STX, doubtful it's an FSX fork on there.


Offer $100-125 cash at best. You'll spend way more trying to upgrade the rest of the spec to XT.

You could probably find a complete bike with better parts for less than you'd spend on that bike + upgrading.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Looking at the pic and the brochures online it almost has to be that S-works Rock Shox FSX fork? It sure looks like it to me - but I will find out in an hour or so. It would help explain his saying he paid $1700 for it new I think? 

The bike was listed for $275 and I already offered him $150 for it. He came back with $175 so I guess I can look at it and keep trying. There are some lights on it too that I can sell to recoup some of the cost.

What is more desirable - the m2 or the steel bike?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Does kind of look like an FSX. Hard to say. If it is, then it's worth it for you to buy.

If not, then he way over paid for a full STX'ed Stumpy at $1700.


As for M2 vs. ...say a steel S-Works, it'll depend on who you ask.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Well I went and bough the bike. It is a 96 Stumpjumper steel base model with XT rear der., LX front, Strongarm cranks, LX shifter/brakes (these must have been swapped in for the stock Grip Shifts), Mavic 221 rims with LX hubs and DT Swiss spokes, Specialized Tires, stem and seat. Oh - and it has a carbon fiber Rock Shox FSX fork! The guy also threw in a Nightsun Team Max headlight setup. I am pretty happy and will start working on it over the weekend.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dhorn33 said:


> Well I went and bough the bike. It is a 96 Stumpjumper steel base model with XT rear der., LX front, Strongarm cranks, LX shifter/brakes (these must have been swapped in for the stock Grip Shifts), Mavic 221 rims with LX hubs and DT Swiss spokes, Specialized Tires, stem and seat. Oh - and it has a carbon fiber Rock Shox FSX fork! The guy also threw in a Nightsun Team Max headlight setup. I am pretty happy and will start working on it over the weekend.


Ah the LX/XT'ed version + a carbon FSX fork...can't go wrong there. Now its worth his original asking price...but you got it for a song.

Enjoy.

If you ever don't want the fork...I do.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I swapped on my old Manitou FS Ti fork and took it for a little spin and I really like this bike! The bike does have STX canti's but otherwise it is LX and XT - wierd?


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Dhorn33 said:


> I swapped on my old Manitou FS Ti fork and took it for a little spin and I really like this bike! The bike does have STX canti's but otherwise it is LX and XT - wierd?


 good deal then! I bought the M2 FS base model that year (shoulda got steel!). same build as that, all lx (except x-ray shifters), strongarm cranks. the stx canti's were likely swapped at some point. The next model up came with the judy xc and better bits.

coincidently, the fs ti was the first decent fork I put on it. I bought the fsx judy the next year on closeout from supergo... 
I put some heavy wt speed springs in it (cambriabike might still have some). w/ some funky shrink wrap stuff to keep it from making noise (what was that stuff called?)
I blew through a few cartridges in the first 6 months (warrantied by the LBS) and then I traded one of the bike shop employees for his FS ti rather than get a hardbody or eko-air kit cartridge kit.

parts are now difficult to come by for those old judy's (hippietech will rebuild it, but not very cheap). the ultimate weight weenie upgrade was the eko-air kit, which brought it well below 3lbs IIRC.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

According to this site the STX brakes were stock - wierd huh?
http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=19238&Brand=Specialized&Model=Stumpjumper&Year=1996

So my bike is stock with the exception of the FSX and the LX shifers/brake levers. I wish I could have gotten matching rigid fork with it but you can't get everything you want I guess.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Here are a couple bad pics of mine a few hours after I bought it home and swapped on the FS Ti while I attempt to fix up the FSX fork...


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Dhorn33 said:


> According to this site the STX brakes were stock - wierd huh?
> http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=19238&Brand=Specialized&Model=Stumpjumper&Year=1996
> 
> So my bike is stock with the exception of the FSX and the LX shifers/brake levers. I wish I could have gotten matching rigid fork with it but you can't get everything you want I guess.


 spechy catalog here is a bit different, but no biggie.
http://mtb-kataloge.de/html/specialized.html
the dealer catalog has the nitty gritty.

those tubes look fat for the steel model though! maybe it's just the pics or my eyes.
Oh, and there's nothing particularly special about the stock rigid fork (aside from being painted to match). I've still got mine in 'silver satin', which is a really nice color. It was made by tange & it rides pretty nice. All I have left from the M2, aside from some fond memories of good rides & a sore back.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

That one actually shows the brakes as STX too? This is the plain jane Stumpy- not the FS model. I imagine the original buyer had the FSX form put on in lieu of the rigid on along with the LX shifters instead of Grip Shift. 

I already have a rigid "suspension corrected" fork on my 93 Trek 930 so I guess I don't need another rigid bike. I am buying a Manitou EFT today too from a local guy so I guess I will have some options with the FS Ti and the FSX and my Manitou 3! Now if I could just get out and start riding more....


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Man - I love this bike! I took it out a few times this weekend and I am in love. The first trip was with the 75 pound bike trailer loaded up with kids- and then I got to go on a ride last night by myself. I was mostly on pavement but this bike feels very fast, responsive and fun. I haven't had the pleasure of riding some of the high end stuff I see on here - but the geometry on this thing just fits me. I ended up "racing" a guy that was all geared up on a road bike and he had a confused look on his face when I peddled past him doing 20+ mph and saying "nice night huh"! Good times.


----------



## wykes (Jan 15, 2007)

*UK only? stumpjumper, last of the steel frames?*

This might stump you (get it?, stump, stumpjumper...) I bought my stumpjumper, fully rigid in '99 in England and I'm currently working on upgrading with higher spec components from the same year.
My serial number is M7JM91380, doesn't seem to follow the order of the common serial numbers, the bike also has different drop outs, with the Reynolds stamp on them.
I bought it in new '99 but suspect it's older since it's steel and fully rigid... any ideas? anyone else seen one like this, UK stumpjumper fans out there?
It has an 8 speed cassette, I'd love to upgrade the wheels especially but wonder about the compatibility with newer sizes??


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

Several companies did seperate specs/bikes for Europe and the USA. Specialized did that with the Chromoly Stumps.


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

*Did anyone see this auction go off this evening?*

*Nice flame custom paint , Kooka Cranks , XTR F&R , IBC Hydraulic Brakes , etc , etc......for $200 bucks!

Seemed like a a rare good deal for Ebay........ especially on a Sunday evening.*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Specialized-M2-Team-Edition-MTB-w-custom-paint-18_W0QQitemZ130261273101QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That was a good deal, though the flame paint actually hurts the value of the bike.


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

*I would prefer this paintjob over the factory.*

That paint job does not inhibit the price in my opinion.

Assuming that it is in fact a quality custom job (Difficult to tell from the pics). Those flames are much more desirable than the factory paint on this otherwise non descript mass produced bike. They are a dime a dozen!

If however it were a more rare bike then of course I would defer to the original factory paint. But in this case, the flames work for me. Especially since the vaule is in the parts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hokay.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

dontyoueatthatyellowsnow said:


> *Nice flame custom paint , Kooka Cranks , XTR F&R , IBC Hydraulic Brakes , etc , etc......for $200 bucks!
> 
> Seemed like a a rare good deal for Ebay........ especially on a Sunday evening.*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Specialized-M2-Team-Edition-MTB-w-custom-paint-18_W0QQitemZ130261273101QQihZ003QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Rumpfy said:


> That was a good deal, though the flame paint actually hurts the value of the bike.


Yes, that was a good deal...surprised I nabbed it 

and, Rumpfy, you are right again, the "custom" paint does hurt the value of the bike, as this bike is an M2 Team from 1992 in great condition, hard to come by anymore, and significant if you are a specialized/ned fan...I would have much preferred it to look original like the one done by ameybrook here:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23922

nevertheless, the parts are cool, and in great working order...even if it is a strange mix. As for the custom paint, I've seen much better, and I've seen worse. It does hurt, but I probably would not have gotten this deal had the pics/paint in the ad been any better or true to stock.



dontyoueatthatyellowsnow said:


> That paint job does not inhibit the price in my opinion.
> 
> Assuming that it is in fact a quality custom job (Difficult to tell from the pics). Those flames are much more desirable than the factory paint on this otherwise non descript mass produced bike. They are a dime a dozen!
> 
> If however it were a more rare bike then of course I would defer to the original factory paint. But in this case, the flames work for me. Especially since the vaule is in the parts.


Your opinion is probably wrong in this case, for the reasons I state above.



Rumpfy said:


> Hokay.


You could've set him straight


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

GoldenEraMTB said:


> You could've set him straight


Eh. He said it was in 'his opinion', I didn't see any point in raking him over the coals over it (even though I'm quite sure his assessment was incorrect  ).

Ameybrooks M2 is/was the finest example of that bike I think. It was so well done.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Eh. He said it was in 'his opinion', I didn't see any point in raking him over the coals over it (even though I'm quite sure his assessment was incorrect  ).
> 
> Ameybrooks M2 is/was the finest example of that bike I think. It was so well done.


True.

and yes, Ameybrooks, along with the story behind it, is the best I could find.


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

GoldenEraMTB said:


> Yes, that was a good deal...surprised I nabbed it
> 
> and, Rumpfy, you are right again, the "custom" paint does hurt the value of the bike, as this bike is an M2 Team from 1992 in great condition, hard to come by anymore, and significant if you are a specialized/ned fan...I would have much preferred it to look original like the one done by ameybrook here:
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23922
> ...


Ahhh....Buyers remorse rears its ugly head again! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

dontyoueatthatyellowsnow said:


> Ahhh....Buyers remorse rears its ugly head again! :smilewinkgrin:


rft:

actually, I had my fingers crossed till it arrived. I was hoping I would not have any of that type of remorse...but had my doubts when the only other bidder, (a bidder with well over 1,000 feedback), did not bid again.

I opened the box, and slowly unpacked it. It wasn't till I took it for a spin, that I breathed a sigh of relief, and promptly left positive feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

80mm's fork fit our old bastards, they don't spoil them. Be warned about the 100mm's that's pushing it...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

captain8track said:


> 80mm's fork fit our old bastards, they don't spoil them. Be warned about the 100mm's that's pushing it...


At 80, its not too pretty. I notice the wallow and raked out front end quite a bit. Rideable, but not ideal.

edit: I should say, if the frame isn't suspension corrected at all. If it is suspension corrected, ya, 80 would probably not hurt so much.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

63 is tops for my old bikes


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not sure how many inches of travel this RS Jett has but...I'm planning on taking my '91 back to a rigid fork. It looks pretty darn slacked-out in front to me. I also am probably a "little" big for this frame, but I'm not an expert. That's why I come here. 

Also, is this a semi-excuse to post a pic of "racing" CX on it this last weekend?


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

yup it's to small, and don't stick the 91fork on it, you have to find "the right" fork for it, try finding something cheap in cr-mo with suspension geometry from hmm 94 or something, that will work fine. I have an M2 from 93, and it's for my girl so I just stuck a random rigid fork on it and it's way to low. I then found a suspension corrected one and it shaped up just perfectly. But now I'm receiving an old Judy sl in good shape to replace that with, oh happy day. BTW mine had an Jet fitted, when I bought it. I don't think it's that bad but mine has 80mm's travel and is now fitted on another bike, until I've made up me mind about a new fork... 

The picture displays my girl 93'M2, with a "correct" fork, I just build it up for a testride with me, so the long stem isn't there anymore and it's going to have XT cantis, other tires and a judy soon. But it's in really good shape! it's a tad to small for me but still it, performs like a true racer!


----------



## Slonie (Sep 27, 2006)

Ah, it's my fault for posting in the 94-96 thread, but my M2 _is_ a '91.

Now if only I could stretch the frame out by an inch or two in each direction...


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

ah sorry didn't read that part. i get a bit confused by this forum sometimes haha. what do u feel about the jet? a cannondale fatty fork would be cool on the specialized and they are a lot of them available with no suspension geometry


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I was just doing a search to research another cromoly Stumpjumper I am buying tonight and ironically this thread came up with pics of the last cromoly 96 Stumpjumper I bought! Wierd. I still have the 96 and I picked up a 92 M2 rigid that has a 1" threaded fork on it recently and tonight I am picking up another mid 90's steel one that is champagne color. I am hoping to find a deal on a bright geen M2 and once I do I will probably sell a few of these other ones.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

those are some niiiiiiiiiice bikes, yes i would love to find a 21.5" stumpy


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*98 Green*



98, Dew Green, 17"

Carbon SID, Mavic 517/XTR 950 wheels, etc.

Wife's bike, but she's moved on. The frame is mint.

About 23 lbs without pedals.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Man I've wanted one of those S-Works since high school. Love those.

Here's my 95 Stumpjumper. Enjoying riding rigid, but having an old SID rebuild with a travel reducer in case I want to try out a bouncy front end.
















9 speed, XT/XC717 wheels, XT mechs, XT levers/shifters, LX cranks, SD7 brakes. It's the only bike I've put together and not wanted to change anything immediately. More spacers that I'd prefer, but I got lucky and nailed the fit and have zero complaints after spending hour after hour after hour on the bike. I only wish I didn't have to use those god awful zip ties 

I'd be pretty stoked if I found another one and could build it up the exact same but with some Big Apple tires for commuting/bar time/anything else not in the dirt. And then have an older S-Works.

I swear I'm not a Specialized fanboy, I just found a design that I like and would be content sticking with.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

oops, just re-read the thread title. Sorry my Greeny 98 is not quite old enough for this!


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

> I only wish I didn't have to use those god awful zip ties


I know! My 96 is the same way since I switched to XT v-brakes. I would like to find one of those problem solver cable stops and get rid of the zip ties but so far no luck. I had gone to a ridid fork over the summer but this weekend I reinstalled the Judy FSX and took it on a 20 mile ride last night and I was reminded of just how much I love to ride this bike. It just plain works.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate those clamps. I had a pair on my Steamroller, and yuck. My solution now is WCS patterned zip ties.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

Good deal for $160?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

AbnInf said:


> Good deal for $160?


Seems fair enough................


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

AbnInf said:


> Good deal for $160?


That is a bit steep. I just picked this up yesterday for $80.

1995 Stumpjumper, Judy XC FS, clipless pedals, WTB tires, and in excellent condition.
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2089740485.html


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like a cool rigid rider. Keep it as a skills bike. It will change the personality of your favorite trail if you have a long travel hard tail or full suspension rig. Rigid bike are fun around town and on fire roads too. Looks to be in good shape and if you are the original owner, you should keep it.... Sellers remorse...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

loudawwg56 said:


> That is a bit steep. I just picked this up yesterday for $80.
> 
> 1995 Stumpjumper, Judy XC FS, clipless pedals, WTB tires, and in excellent condition.
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2089740485.html


That is more of a steal, I still think $160.00 is a FAIR price.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Meh, $80 might be a bit cheap but I wouldn't pay $160 for it. If it were a little older, or with some nicer aftermarket parts, sure. The tires look beat, and the forks probably need some work too.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Meh, $80 might be a bit cheap but I wouldn't pay $160 for it. If it were a little older, or with some nicer aftermarket parts, sure. The tires look beat, and the forks probably need some work too.


I'm going to look at it today. It certainly needs tires, but when I see the spoke protector and the original reflector on the post that tells me it probably hasn't been ridden too hard. With those tires it probably hasn't seen much dirt. And I still remember how to work on a Mag 21. Even have my old pump.


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is the 94 Stumpjumper I picked up the other day. The components on it tells me that is is a 1994 Stumpjumper FS but the Serial number begins with 95..... The bike was extremely well kept and the only thing i changed was the rear tire which I replaced the WTB velociraptors with some Kenda Nevs. I rode it in to work today and am amazed how well it still rides. I bought this for $80 as shown in the pics.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

loudawwg56 said:


> Here is the 94 Stumpjumper I picked up the other day. The components on it tells me that is is a 1994 Stumpjumper FS but the Serial number begins with 95..... The bike was extremely well kept and the only thing i changed was the rear tire which I replaced the WTB velociraptors with some Kenda Nevs. I rode it in to work today and am amazed how well it still rides. I bought this for $80 as shown in the pics.


Nice score, I have the same frame/color, mine only set me back $10.00. My research indicated that this color was only available as a 95 model. My serial is 94, but often frames are built before model year. I have yet to build mine, I am going to use a surly 1X1 rigid fork and rob a DX group from a donor bike.


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> Nice score, I have the same frame/color, mine only set me back $10.00. My research indicated that this color was only available as a 95 model. My serial is 94, but often frames are built before model year. I have yet to build mine, I am going to use a surly 1X1 rigid fork and rob a DX group from a donor bike.


Nice. Yeah I am having a difficult time trying to figure what year my bike is. The 1994 catalog shows the Stumpy FS coming in Dry Green color. The 95' catalog says the FS came in Champagne. The key things that are confusing me are : 
1. my serial number starts with 95
2. my bike came with a Judy XC
3. My rear derailleur is XT rest of compnents are LX

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=15638

Anyhoo, I was wondering if anyone has pics of their 94-96' stumpjumpers with current day forks.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

loudawwg56 said:


> Nice. Yeah I am having a difficult time trying to figure what year my bike is. The 1994 catalog shows the Stumpy FS coming in Dry Green color. The 95' catalog says the FS came in Champagne. The key things that are confusing me are :
> 1. my serial number starts with 95
> 2. my bike came with a Judy XC
> 3. My rear derailleur is XT rest of compnents are LX
> ...


I believe your bike was originally a rigid as mine as the FS's had mag 21's Bikepedia has all the component specs as well as colors for different models.


----------



## jennysievers (Nov 24, 2018)

Anyone out there interested in a 1994 Stumpjumper FSR, medium sized frame? This was the first year Specialized ever produced a FSR full suspension Stumpjumper, and the second year of the FSR design. The frame is Japanese built with a Tange Prestige steel main triangle and aluminum rear triangle. The fork is a Specialized Future Shock and the rear shock is a Fox Alps air. All of the components are original Shimano LX (except for brakes that were upgraded to XTR). Bike is in good condition (has been stored for the past 15 years in a garage unused). Link to owners manual: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/144988-2/1994_Specialized_FSR_Manual.pdf


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well thats one way to dredge and hijack a thread...


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

Hi Stumpjumper fans,

I'm looking for a steel mountain bike to use as a touring bike in less-developed countries, and Stumpjumpers from the early-mid 90's look like a good option.

Does anyone know which year Specialized switched to 1 1/8" headsets for the Stumpjumper? There's a 1992 Stumpjumper listed near me and I want to get one with a 1 1/8" compatible head tube so that I can use a wider range of forks.

Thanks!


----------



## FlyingCookie (May 23, 2019)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Meh, $80 might be a bit cheap but I wouldn't pay $160 for it. If it were a little older, or with some nicer aftermarket parts, sure. The tires look beat, and the forks probably need some work too.


I bought 2000 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC which looks like new, doesn't have scratches, tires are like new, Specialized spd on it and I payed 200 Euros. But I think prices in Europe are a little higher then in states?


----------

